
Ben NanoNote - tiny linux device perfect for notetaking - urlwolf
http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Ben_NanoNote
======
guylhem
Previous nanonote owner here.

The keyboard is just _WRONG_. Hard to use for any shell activities at all due
to the itsy bitsy tiny space button.

Don't plan to type anything on it - notetaking will be a pain. See for
yourself : [http://en.blog.guylhem.net/post/5587220325/the-original-
nano...](http://en.blog.guylhem.net/post/5587220325/the-original-nanonote-
keyboard-it-feels-very)

The keyboard layout was my main gripe, so I proposed a fix more than _2 years
ago_ : [http://en.blog.guylhem.net/post/5587284432/the-idea-
nanonote...](http://en.blog.guylhem.net/post/5587284432/the-idea-nanonote-
keyboard-to-me-as-close-as) (I moved my blog from wordpress, hence the 2011
year tag)

On the mailing list where the keyboard issue were discussed, IIRC basically it
was said the keyboard had not been optimized at all - just made to work, but
that it would soon be remade etc. Still hasn't changed though.

I had a nanonote. Did some OSX stuff for it (including compiling a reflasher),
some hardware hacking (including adding a bluetooth module because THERE IS NO
WIRELESS OF ANY KIND ON IT) but the keyboard limitation were just too strong.

After waiting for _ANY_ improvement such as making and selling new keyboard
layouts, I ended up selling it. Or giving it away, just can't remember what I
did with it, except feeling is was a missed opportunity :-(

My advice: don't get one. Looks cool, but you need to hack your own wireless
in. Then the keyboard sucks, and you will understand it can't be put to any
use. And you'll cry, because it had so much potential.

Meanwhile I got myself a N900 and it's far more interesting to tinker with.
There's even a community project for making replacement cases made of aluminum
and exposing a new USB port - now that's serious hacking :-)

------
dvdkhlng
I own a Ben Nanonote. Note taking isn't one of the things I'd to use it for.
Pen and paper will be faster :) This thing comes with GNU Octave/Gnuplot,
Emacs, MPlayer plus a host of script languages: python, lua, guile, tcl
gforth, here's a (incomplete) list of applications including screenshots:
<http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Applications>

It won't compare too favourably to a modern smartphone, but I keep to think of
it more as an open hardware platform/devboard than a consumer product. BTW for
hardware hacking you can easily connect 6 I/Os (3.3V TTL) via the UBB
(<http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/UBB>).

------
Auguste
I seriously considered buying one of these six months ago, but the lack of Wi-
Fi ended up being a deal-breaker for me, unfortunately. It _is_ possible to
add Wi-Fi using a microSD chip[1], but then I wouldn't be able to expand
beyond the 2GB of on board storage.

It still looks like a fantastic product though. I'm really looking forward to
seeing a future Nanonote with Wi-Fi built-in.

[1] <http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Ben_NanoNote_Wi-Fi>

~~~
fidotron
I'm exactly the same - this thing with WiFi in would've been much more
successful. Even just an ethernet thing as standard would have helped.

I look forward to a v2, but haven't seen/heard of any developments.

~~~
dvdkhlng
From what I heard the v2 (which would be called Ya NanoNote) lacks funding and
is far into the future. Most efforts currently seem to be concentrated on the
M1 <http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Milkymist_One> , which may become the basis
for any future NanoNotes. That'd imply the SoC moving to an open-source
implementation (FPGA? ASIC?), too.

------
lukeschlather
I'd really like a similar device with a full sized keyboard. This certainly
replaces a little pocket notebook, but personally I don't use pocket
notebooks. I'd like something to replace a full-sized notebook: easy to type
on, basically just good for text, sort of a portable digital typewriter.

Anyone know any good resources for larger screens? I'm curious if you can get
7" + screens with slightly better refresh rates than eInk, but not as power-
hungry as a full-color backlit display. The perfect screen would be something
like the TI-86, except 8 times as large. Does anyone make 1000-2000 character
displays in a 7-14 inch form factor?

I feel like you ought to be able to make something like with 30-40 hours
battery life (if not better) for around $200-$300.

~~~
Cieplak
The closest thing I can think of is a kindle with linux on it. You have a
great product idea. Sort of like a netbook with an e-ink display.

~~~
duaneb
Sure, but the kindle has the same problem: horrible keyboard.

~~~
Cieplak
Agreed. This is certainly a niche that needs to be filled.

------
angusgr
If anyone's interested in this they might also want to look at the ZipIt Z2:
<http://linux.zipitwireless.com/>

(More at <http://chainxor.org/openwrt-zipit/> <http://mozzwald.com/>
<http://anarsoul.blogspot.com> )

 _Positives:_

\- Has Wifi

\- Currently clearing last of their stock. $20 for one, less in bulk.

 _Negatives:_

\- No open source hardware/chipset. :(.

\- No proper USB port (USB host/client on dock connector.)

 _Roughly Equivalent:_

\- Has hacking community (#zipit on irc.freenode.net)

\- Fiddly keyboard (haven't used a Nanonote but wouldn't recommend notetaking
on a ZipIt.)

We group bought 21 Zipits recently at my local Hackerspace[1]. I just designed
a breakout board for the rear connector (GPIOs, SPI, 1 ADC channel & the USB
1.1 client/host port) which will should be available at some point soon I
hope.

I'm also one of the maintainers for the OpenWRT for ZipIt port, people have
ported all kinds of bits and pieces. Some folks also run Debian and I think
there are some bitbake-based distributions as well.

</plug>

[1] Although so far nearly all of those are sitting on shelves largely unused.
Geek impulse buying strikes again! :(

~~~
wej
I have both a Zipit Z2 and a Nanonote and thus can compare the keyboards of
those devices. I'd say the layout of the Z2 keyboard is better than that of
the Nanonote. On the Nanonote many characters are on weird keyboard positions
(with multiple modifier keys) and the space button is very small. The Z2
keyboard is very loud (clicky), which I don't like very much, the Nanonote's
keyboard is not. Here is a little comparison of the two devices:
<http://wejp.k.vu/zipit_z2/ben_nanonote_vs_zipit_z2>

------
spyder
There is also the OpenPandora ( <http://openpandora.org/> ). It's more
expensive but more powerful and supports gaming too. "Play, Code, Compile,
Surf the Net. Anywhere."

~~~
neurostimulant
Wow I didn't know this kind of hardware actually exist! Thanks for sharing.

~~~
nicholassmith
It kind of exists, you'd be hard pressed to get one at the moment

~~~
unwind
Plus, also, if you go back in time some years and pre-order one which you find
yourself still waiting for, it can induce a kind of bitter note. I'm just
saying. _Sigh_.

But they've really come a looong way, those guys are nothing if not
persevering. Truly amazed, but a bit sad that the wait turned out to be so
fantastically long, of course. Hardware like this doesn't age too well.

------
ricardobeat
How can it be "perfect for notetaking" with a keyboard like that?

There are plenty of crappy similar devices running Android for < $100:
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/Laptops-
Netbooks-/175672/i.html?LH_B...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/Laptops-
Netbooks-/175672/i.html?LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000&_sop=15&_nkw=netbook&_pgn=2&_skc=50&rt=nc)

In any case you're probably better off using a cheap Android phone with Swype
or a stylus.

------
runjake
I can't find anywhere on the site where they mention an emphasis on
notetaking.

This is about as far as "perfect" for notetaking as I could imagine. The
screen is too small, the keyboard is too small. Syncing is a big kludge. The
software isn't particularly stable (by the team;s own admission).

Don't get me wrong, it's a neat little computer but the submission title is
just plain wrong.

------
phaus
I used to own an Asus EEE PC 901, and while it is still one of my favorite
gadgets of all time, I have to admit that small keyboards are absolutely
terrible for taking notes.

The keyboard on this device looks to be about half the size of the EEE PC 901,
so I don't think it would be very effective without a full size keyboard
connected to it.

~~~
moe
Agreed. The keyboard is about smartphone-size. At which point one has to ask:
Why not just use a smartphone?

~~~
bennomadic
because this one is free as in freedom :)

------
zxcvvcxz
That looks like a nifty product, but personally I'm waiting for the touch-
screen device that can recognize changing input in under 10ms. The current
touchscreens really aren't responsive enough (or fine enough in terms of
digital ink thickness) to take decent notes.

------
grannyg00se
I find taking notes is best done with a less restricted input system than a
keyboard provides. The Thinkpad tablet is great for this. It comes with a
stylus and is very accurate and pressure sensitive.

------
moistgorilla
I'm sad I thought this was going to be something similar to the noteslate.

------
x1
I was looking at this earlier as a little nethack player

